

Verify your backups… or lose them all - carlchenet
http://carlchenet.com/2015/03/09/verify-your-backups-or-lose-them-all/

======
carlchenet
Yes you can, Backup Checker manages streams, so you can pipe wget or lftp
output command directly into Backup Checker. Have a look at the
[https://github.com/backupchecker/backupchecker/blob/master/R...](https://github.com/backupchecker/backupchecker/blob/master/README.md)
for more info

------
shazamfr
is it possible to verify remote archives located on a ftp server?

